# HyperX Cloud II wired (new) static issues



## hyperxstatic (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi, i've got a HyperX Cloud II wired gaming headset, and i have a problem with static noises, that only happen when i play an audio, and after stopping the audio it stays for 10-15 seconds then there's no static. EG. I start a music, static starts. I stop the music, static stays for 10-15 seconds then no noise. There's also static when a windows notification sound plays, or discord sound plays. When i change the volume below 72 the static only happens while the audio is playing. The headset works perfect on other PC's (tested on two PC's and a laptop) I noticed this issue the first second i got this headset. What i've tried: Different USB ports, firmware updates, checked for grounding issues (not the case) Some people said it's electromagnetic/static interference, but it's not because it only happens when i play an audio, not all the time. My old headset with jack cable works right. This only happens when i use the headset's USB sound card, when i connect the jack there's no issue, as i'm using the motherboard's soundcard. BUT this is not the issue of the headset's soundcard - because it works right on other PC's, myself tested it.
They also sent me a replacement USB soundcard, same issues. This is something with my PC i suppose.

Support sent me:
Based on your explanation it sounds like the static noise is caused by electrostatic interference of PC equipment, usually due to the quality of USB port and data lane shielding on consumer grade hardware. 
Unfortunately there is not much that can be done as our soundcard works as an amplifier and thus also amplifies the static noise. 
You will notice that this static noise is not present if you use the 3.5mm jack as it uses an analog signal in comparison to the digital signal of the soundcard and thus there is no electric current running alongside the audio signal unlike with sound cards connected via USB.

Windows 10, Ryzen 7, Asus Prime B450-plus motherboard


----------

